# Does FreeBSD provide an selinux equivalent?



## puppyboy (Oct 6, 2016)

I was Googling around for it but I couldn't find anything. Is there a module or tool in FreeBSD that provides the same security functionality as selinux?


----------



## acheron (Oct 6, 2016)

What is selinux?


----------



## tankist02 (Oct 6, 2016)

Security Enhanced Linux, developed by NSA


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 6, 2016)

Take a look at FreeBSD’s Mandatory Access Control


----------



## da1 (Oct 10, 2016)

tankist02 said:


> Security Enhanced Linux, developed by NSA


Somehow, "security" and "NSA" don't go well together in my book


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 15, 2016)

Another useful tool
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/audit.html

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hackers/2016-October/050058.html

http://ilostmynotes.blogspot.com/2013/10/openbsm-auditd-on-os-x-these-are-logs.html

security/openbsm exists in ports. There is a 1.2 version in testing.


----------



## Yampress (Oct 15, 2016)

freebsd isn't another linux distribution, so there isnt selinux.  There are BSD security mechanisms


----------

